# Losing weight using Video Games



## twiztdlilangel (Apr 26, 2011)

Has anyone on here tried using video games like the Your Shape for Kinect to lose weight? I think they look like fun and seems like you could lose weight using it but I'm having a hard time finding anyone who has stuck with it long enough to see results...I already own a kinect and a wii and I think that it would be easier to stay motivated playing games than just watching a dvd.


----------



## commandolando (Apr 26, 2011)

I have, I bought wii fit thinking I would get in killer shape with it, I even used it everyday....Nothings works or gives you great results like real cardio equipment! I broke down in Jan. & bought a gym pass...I think the games a pretty gimmicky (but fun  )


----------



## sayah (Apr 27, 2011)

My friend has, she does it every day. Though, she also goes to the gym once a week.


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought a wii fit to help me stay in shape, but I eventually got bored with it and bought myself an eliptical.


----------



## Kathniss08 (May 5, 2014)

You should be more active when you really want to be in shape and fit. If you will just stay in your couch and surf or use your cellphone I think you will not burn more calories compared to walking or running. Healthy diet is a must too if you really want to lose weight.


----------



## Monica (May 5, 2014)

I bought a kinect last January thinking it would be a fun way to be active. I played a dance game for about an hour when I stepped wrong and broke my ankle. It was just the beginning of a long journey back to health. I wound up having to have reconstructive ankle surgery, then a few months after that I slipped on ice and broke the same ankle again! Im still not healed 100%. I would just advise to be careful dancing in your living room lol


----------



## BeautyZombi3 (May 10, 2014)

Playing Dance, Dance Revolution on top of my clean diet certainly helped.


----------



## ohoward1987 (Jun 4, 2020)

Monica said:


> I bought a kinect last January thinking it would be a fun way to be active. I played a dance game for about an hour when I stepped wrong and broke my ankle. It was just the beginning of a long journey back to health. I wound up having to have reconstructive ankle surgery, then a few months after that I slipped on ice and broke the same ankle again! Im still not healed 100%. I would just advise to be careful dancing in your living room lol


woow
I did not think that it is really


----------

